# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Fix Hud.Game.Me.ArmorySets 5/10 index for 'ItemAnnIds'

## JarJarD3

IPlayer correctly reports that there is 10 ArmorySets available.
But only first 5 IPlayerArmorySet have ItemAnnIds available. These are the item SNO for items in corresponding armory set entry.

All IPlayerArmorySet Name and Index data is correct.

It seems that when IPlayer.ArmorySets table was increased from 5 to 10, some parts of the code was not updated to handle this fact?
Maybe the table length is hard coded somewhere?
This should be easy to fix, I hope  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

thanks, it will be fixed in next build

----------


## JarJarD3

> thanks, it will be fixed in next build


Fixed in 19.1.25.1 BETA. Thank you!

----------

